# Episode 230: Total Time Played



## My Freemasonry (Nov 13, 2019)

Opening: Beverly Hills (Weezer)
We open up with the _Sounds of a Grand Lodge communication_
Harlan delivers an update _Unicorn School_, find a copy at your local kindergarten
Scotty reveals his World of Warcraft /played time
Are M.U.D.s still a thing? Why not, IRC is!
Total time in Lodge vs. time in game
A recap on what happened at Grand Lodge - it was anticlimactic
Tony's infamous Halloween party is this weekend and what happened to trick or treating?
Why on Earth would they send Harlan as ambassador to the Grand Lodge of Israel?
Kights Templar and the . . . literal rebuilding of the Temple
Does the Apostolic Johannite Church have any members that aren't Masons?
Finally, we devolve into the _Revelation of John of Patmos_
Closing: Thriller (Michael Jackson)
Email us at afterlodge@gmail.com
Hang out with us on /r/AfterLodge
Find us on Facebook and Twitter
Join us on IRC: irc.snoonet.org #freemasonry

Continue reading...


----------

